# What kind of puppy is this??



## bda22490 (Apr 22, 2009)

My boyfriend found this puppy in a gutter today and we decided to keep her! So i was just wondering of anybody knew what kind of puppy she is. I am just curious it does not matter to me what kind of puppy she is. I love her and adore her either way!! =) 
Please give me you opinion or if you know for sure let me know.

Thank you!

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c196/bda22490/0421091408.jpg


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks Lab X Shepard.

Search for the owners first. She could be somebody's pet.


----------



## nicephotog (Apr 22, 2009)

It could also be a piece of golden retriever, pups often have floppy ears for a short period before they sit up.
At least its not as lost as this...
http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_3207514.html


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

My first impression was a puggle but I'm probably wrong lol


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Where do you live? The pup looks sort of "hound-ish". Could be a Beagle/Pug mix. How big is she, and how old does the vet say she is?


----------



## Groomer5220 (Mar 16, 2009)

I cant tell what breed it is but thank your husband for saving a dogs life! He looks like some kind of mix and is SO cute!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks more lab or golden retriever to me. Hard to say when so young.


----------

